# Swift Kontiki rear light fuse location



## dilbertdog (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi

The rear off side rear light including the small red light at the top right hand side of the roof have failed. I have tried to refer to the Fiat handbook which came with the vehicle to find the fuse location. It gives three locations dash board, engine and if fitted in drivers side door wall (Which mine is not fitted with). Contacted my local Fiat dealer who with much sucking through teeth informed me this was the problerm with motor homes and they have to resort to tracing wiring diagrams etc.

All I want to do is find the fuse and check it but this is turning out to be a majour operation.

Any one any knowledge where to fine this fuse for rear red side lights and how to remove the rear light lens

Its a Swift Kontiki 665 p 2007 model

Any assistance much appreciated

Russ


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

If Swift dont reply, your weloome to ring Glenn, my workshop manager.

Peter


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Russ,

The rear marker lights and light clusters are feed directly from the Fiat chassis, and not through our fusebox. The Fiat dealer is correct, in that some fault finding is required, but:

The O/S marker and tail lamps are feed from the main Fiat connector, which is located at the drivers side lower B pillar. The cable that feeds both these lights is brown. The fuses you need are located on the lower part of the passenger dashboard. I can't remember which fuse protects the rear lights, but there is a cluster of 20 or so fuses. These would be the ones to check.

If they are all OK, then check the main rear haresses connector, located behind the rear panel (accessed from underneath the vehicle), and make sure the brown wire, and white negative return are intact. Finally, check the lower 'B' pillar connection (some removal of the Fiat trim will be required) to ensure that the connections are OK.

Depending on your confidence level, this maybe a job for a Fiat / Swift dealer.

The bulbs, on the rear cluster, can be accessed by following the procedure below:

1) The silver trim panel must first be removed. The trim panel is secured with a combination of plastic Velcro and stud fixings. To remove, apply pressure to the top corner and pull. Working downwards, release all the fixings
2) Below the trim panel is a black light carrier panel, housing the lamps. Release the three screws located close to the corners of each carrier, and then this too can be pulled directly away from the rear of the vehicle. 

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## dilbertdog (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Guys

Thanks for your prompt reply and I will have a look tomorrow. You mentioned that a fuse panal was on the lower passenger side of dash board. I am not aware of this location did you mean the driver's side where there is a fuse panal behind a hatch accessed by two screws.

Its really good of you two to take the time to resspond to all of our problems when you must be seeing them all week as well.Its quite comforting knowing help is at hand.

Thanks Russell


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I believe there is a fuse panel on both sides as Ash said, there are two panels held in place by two screws these panels are on each side below the small cubby hole, both have fuses in them. 8O 

(Just went out to ur Kontiki to check the accuracy of that and it is as I said! :lol: )

Which fuse it is - I do not know and would very much follow the ideas given by Ash - Swift are always very helpful OMO.  

Good luck, do let us all know which one it turns out to be - that might save the rest of us happy Kontiki owners having to go through the same procedure if/when it happens to us! :lol: 

Dave


----------

